# Best Herbicide for overgrown fence rows



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

One of those things. You're mowing pastures or hay fields and notice that the weeds in fence rows and the woody plants and briars are suddenly out of control. With the pastures are mowed and the hay is off the fields, it's time to go back and spot spray..to nuke the bad stuff. My herbicide of choice has always been Crossbow. It's good for weeds and it's good for woody stuff and it does not have bad residuals. So I'm asking for your experience. Have you found anything better for cleaning up these fence rows without killing the underlying grass? Thanks.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here I use 2,4D + Dicamba or GrazonHL which has residual. Depends on my what I am trying to accomplish which one I choose.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I hear about Grazon residual, but have yet to see it for myself. Meaning I experience no residual effect with Grazon. Fence lines I do Grazon + Glyphosate and if there's brush then I incorporate Crossbow as well. Also use surfactant.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Triclopyr in the cross bow has residual effects for up to 3 years I think.



Edd in KY said:


> One of those things. You're mowing pastures or hay fields and notice that the weeds in fence rows and the woody plants and briars are suddenly out of control. With the pastures are mowed and the hay is off the fields, it's time to go back and spot spray..to nuke the bad stuff. My herbicide of choice has always been Crossbow. It's good for weeds and it's good for woody stuff and it does not have bad residuals. So I'm asking for your experience. Have you found anything better for cleaning up these fence rows without killing the underlying grass? Thanks.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Crossbow is pretty good, as it has good activity on broadleaves and brush. The triclopyr has very limited residual activity. Aminopyralid (in Grazon), has strong residual, and there are reports of it in compost every year.
You could add a little Escort in to beef up the brush control, provided you don’t have Bahia or get it on cool season grasses.


----------

